# fuzz lint peanut shucks dust and sand.



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I wanted to remind you all to regularly clean your carry weapon. It is stunning to me how much crap gets in the slide adding to potential mishaps when the time is wrong.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Last year the slide on my KT P3-AT rusted to the aluminum frame???
Plus with pocket lint,sand . Lots of sand here


----------

